# Intel Chipsatz Treiber - Fehler beim Laden des Treibers



## sralskyman (30. November 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

ich wende mich mal an die PCGHX Community, da ich echt nicht mehr weiter weiß.
Ich hab seit kurzer Zeit endlich von AMD auf Intel umgestellt. Aber irgendwie will es nicht so recht.
Denn gestern bekam ich nach einem Neustart plötzlich nen Bluescreen: dpc_watchdog_violation
Da viel mir in der Ereignisanzeige auf, dass der Bluescreen zeitlich (auf die Sekunde genau) mit folgendem Fehler auftrat: Fehler beim Laden des Treibers \Driver\WUDFRd für das Gerät ACPI\PNP0A0A\2&daba3ff&2.
Und dieser Fehler kommt, wie ich festgestellt habe, bei JEDEM Systemstart. Neuinstallation von Windows 8.1 brachte nichts.
Außerdem ist das Uefi meines Boards (ASUS Z87-A) und die Firmware der SSD (Samsung EVO) aktuell. 

Nach der Neuinstallation habe ich festgestellt, dass der Fehler kommt, sobald der Intel Chipsatz Treiber installiert wurde. Diesen habe ich
selbstverständlich direkt von Intel geladen.

Dieser hier: https://downloadcenter.intel.com/Detail_Desc.aspx?agr=Y&DwnldID=20775&ProdId=816&lang=deu

Ich weiß echt nicht mehr weiter und mache mir Sorgen, dass es sich um ein Hardwareproblem handeln könnte, z.B. eben der Chipsatz.
Vielleicht weiß ja hier einer, was das sein könnte und wie es sich beheben lässt !?

Gruß sralskyman


----------



## OctoCore (30. November 2013)

Den Fehler bekomme ich regelmäßig - und das unter Win7 64:
Fehler beim Laden des Treibers \Driver\WUDFRd für das Gerät USB\VID_12D1&PID_360F&MI_00\7&1b0ed37b&1&0000.

Allerdings gibt es keinen Bluescreen.
Und ist auch nicht weiter interessant - kommt, wenn mein Android-Tablet per USB am PC hängt.
Also Ursache gefunden.
Da aber alles zwischen Tablet und PC funktioniert, wie es soll, interessiert mich die Meldung nicht sonderlich.

Dein Problem hat wohl irgendwas mit einem speziellen Asus-Gedöns auf dem Board zu tun, wenn man nach diesen Thread geht:
Unknown Device - ACPI\PNP0A0A [Solved] - Devices - Motherboards

und diesem:
Asus Z87-Pro AMDA00 Interface driver... - Page 2


----------



## Abductee (30. November 2013)

Nimm mal den Chipsettreiber den man bei Asus runterladen kann.


----------



## OctoCore (30. November 2013)

Der ist auch nur von Intel und es sind keine geheimnisvollen Zutaten drin - vor allem keine Treiber.
Wenn schon Treiber, dann den für das Asusgerät.
Das wird den Bluescreen aber wahrscheinlich auch nicht vermeiden helfen. 
Da muss kein Zusammenhang bestehen - die Hardware wird eben recht zeitnah initialisiert - da liegen nur Sekundenbruchteile zwischen.
Ich würde mich ja mal auf das konzentrieren, was der Bluescreen ausspuckt - die dpc-Fehler:
http://pc.net/helpcenter/answers/windows_8_dpc_watchdog_violation


----------



## Overroller (1. Dezember 2013)

ich würde mal versuchen nen anderes Window seventuell 7 zu installieren um nen Hardwaredefekt auszuschließen, wenn es da auch kommt ist wohl was mit dem Board nicht in Ordnung.


----------



## sralskyman (1. Dezember 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

danke für Eure Antworten .

Ich habe CPU und Mainboard erst seit 2 Wochen ,deshalb konnte ich beides noch reklamieren.
Leider kann der Fehler ja von beidem kommen, ist schwer sowas zu lokalisieren.

mal schauen, wie es mit den neuen Komponenten aussieht. Woran es letztendlich lag, werde ich wohl eh nie rausfinden.
Ich habe so viel versucht, zig Neuinstallation, verschiedenste Treiber. Da es leider auch mit den Treibern auftritt, die Windows Update lädt,
kann es sich eigentlich nur um einen Hardwarefehler handeln...

Gruß sralskyman


----------



## copland (1. Dezember 2013)

Probiere doch mal den älteren Treiber und nicht den aktuellen, dass kann Wunder wirken.


----------

